
Google begins letting developers to respond to comments & reviews on Google Play - rganguly
http://thenextweb.com/google/2013/01/10/all-developers-can-now-respond-to-user-comments-and-reviews-on-google-play/
======
rganguly
Definitely a good step in the right direction. The more companies and
customers can connect in productive ways, the better.

